# Going back to Syn line for plowing



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Long story short in the second season of plowing I snapped the syn. line that came with my winch (too much angle for a Alum. hawse all season, it abraded the line over time, no nicks, etc. on the hawse either).

Did some searching and found out thats its a common problem and most go with a strap. I upgraded to a roller fairlead and 1" ATV tow strap and have had no issues.

But now I have a trailer and use the winch as a safety tie down on the trailer (Still use 2 ratchet straps too, 1 front, 1 rear) and worry about the strap spinning on the drum as I just used tape.

I am going to try Syn. line with a roller fairlead for a bit, this way I can still use the winch to pull with out worrying about the line slipping on the drum.

Picked up a 12' length for $20 shipped from here using the make offer option of $14.85
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230834811086?item=230834811086&viewitem=&vxp=mtr

The roller fairlead should eliminate the unwanted friction while lifting the plow, I will keep you all updated.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

My07Brute;1568756 said:


> The roller fairlead should eliminate the unwanted friction while lifting the plow, I will keep you all updated.


It won't... even if it's the larger roller fairlead that Warn sells. Synthetic rope is not made to plow with, unless maybe a really large size is used and then it would just take longer to wear out. The strap is the best method and it won't slip on the drum if done properly. I have mine duct taped to start and then a few wraps around the drum. My winch is a Warn RT35 and if I raise the plow all the way til it hits the frame, it will kill the winch before the strap comes off the drum.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

jmbones;1568781 said:


> It won't... even if it's the larger roller fairlead that Warn sells. Synthetic rope is not made to plow with, unless maybe a really large size is used and then it would just take longer to wear out. The strap is the best method and it won't slip on the drum if done properly. I have mine duct taped to start and then a few wraps around the drum. My winch is a Warn RT35 and if I raise the plow all the way til it hits the frame, it will kill the winch before the strap comes off the drum.


Well, that sucks.

Worst case I try this, looks like it will eliminate all sharp pull angles.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KFI-ATV-SNO...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f0ff10d14&vxp=mtr


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Give it a shot, see what happens. But from my experience they don't last long. The synthetic I was using actually started to flatten out then fail.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You'll be back on here complaining that the rope broke. Just get a 2" wide heavy duty ratchet strap from Walmart and cut a piece to the right length.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I have used the synthetic rope for years with no problems. But I attach it to the winch drum so 4 lines are coming off the drum. No modifications to the drum and no tape. I have mentioned it on here before.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Reb;1571291 said:


> I have used the synthetic rope for years with no problems. But I attach it to the winch drum so 4 lines are coming off the drum. No modifications to the drum and no tape. I have mentioned it on here before.


4 seperate lines? Why both with such a mess when you can cut a 6' piece of tow strap and be done with it.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Well...it does not work well with the roller fairlead....the rope is too slick and so it the roller so it does not even spin the roller (roller spins freely, not seized)....just drags across it....back to the strap it is lol.


----------



## kkchevy3 (Dec 19, 2010)

been using the synthetic for 4 years now and i do 5 driveways. When the line breaks (which is usually from me not paying attention winching in) i just let a little line out and tie a new knot. not that big of a deal guys lol


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm not sure how to do this but if it works it will give folks an idea of a different way to use synthetic rope

View attachment Attaching_synthetic_rope_to_ATV_winch.pdf


----------

